# Simple porject frees cabinet space



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I posted this in another forum and Win in her hair suggested I post it here .
tools required and materials required
a scrap of plywood (cut to fit under your cabinet I used 5ply 3/8" ac
As this fits under the cabinet there no need for high dollar wood it can be painted or finished if you choose )
a pencil glass and straight edge (a tape measure or ruler is handy )
A jigsaw 
A screw driver and a few screws. 
Draw out key holes large enough for the base of the glass to fit in easily then a slot wide enough for the stem . and cut them out . 
many cabinets have a support block on the under side to support the shelf you attach your new galss hanger to those using screw.








(notice this has cut outs along one edge , those were to allow for concealed back lighting via cheap rope lights)
The whole project took about 20 minutes and freed up quite a bit of space as well as displayed some of our stemware nicely.
what do you think


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

nicely done don!!! need more projects posted like this!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Thats a great project! Men in my kitchen carrying cordless drills are my HEROES! :dance:


Hey those cordless drills make great mixers


----------



## 2007glory (Jul 27, 2007)

This looks like a great idea! Another thing that caught my eye is the lighting under your cabinets. What are those, and where did you buy them? They look like they would give out the perfect amount of light to act as a night light at night!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

2007glory said:


> This looks like a great idea! Another thing that caught my eye is the lighting under your cabinets. What are those, and where did you buy them? They look like they would give out the perfect amount of light to act as a night light at night!


Those are cheap Christmas rope lights think they cost $6 for a eighteen ft section and can be connected together .
We also rant them along to top of the high cabinets so they reflect light off the ceiling


----------

